# Look what I taught Penny!!!!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My Little Miss Smarty Pants has learned how to "shake hands/hooves" for a treat!!!!!

http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j270/ ... 001-20.flv


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is awesome!!!!!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Liz, I am so impressed! How did you get her to do that? I wonder if mine could....err, WOULD learn any tricks!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

She is so cute! She's not at all food motivated is she? LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

BetterBuckskins said:


> She is so cute! She's not at all food motivated is she? LOL


Oh nooooo, not at all! I figured I'd get her to work for it, especially since she beats the back of my leg with her hoof as she waits til the big girls get their hay first!

I guess any goat will do some sort of trick for food, I think it helps that she's young too....5 1/2 months old.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aw thats cute. i need to teach something to mine.....right now 4 of them know their names. but thats it


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Now THAT is adorable! And we can't tell at all that she's spoiled!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH my Liz thats just awesome!!! she certainly knows what she gets for "shaking" though :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

woe... :shocked: ...that is so awesome .. :thumbup: ...how long did it take to teach that?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

That is great! :thumb:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

How cute! How are you training her? 

I clicker train my goats to do silly tricks (e.g. "bow", "pray", "count", "Hi Ho" - rear up and stand erect on on back feet) and we recently started targeting. It's amazing how quickly they learn and how eager they are to work for treats.

Deb Mc


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

She is adoreable!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I completely plan on training either one or both of the new little doelings coming early next year. I want to show people that goats can be and are just as smart as dogs!

I plan on using the clicker and treat method, it works great with my dogs.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Toooo cute !! Just proves goats will do anything for a yummy treat. Are you working on sit, stay and roll over yet :ROFL:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

aw liz thats cool I taught my joey this too, it was a hit when I took him to the church thing they had and I took some goats and chickens. I also taught them kiss, and dance( stand on hind legs and turn). And weave through my legs. Trying to figure out what else to teach them. Its nice when they want to learn. SOme of mine don"t


----------

